# TUNNING ADAPTER UPDATES



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Is there any way to manually update the firmware of a mtr700 tuning adapter and if so where and how can it be done?

Jack


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

TA firmware updates (like the CableCARD updates) are controlled by your cable provider.


----------

